# My first GM soap!



## Rosey (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok so I couldn't wait until tomorrow but I only cut one tiny bit off. 

This is a GM soap unscented. It's a basic recipe that should be pretty hard, yet conditioning, bubbly and creamy. We'll see how that all works out.

I do need to learn how to not get a bunch of little bubbles. Maybe SB in shorter bursts?

I'm not a photo ace like you guys and honestly, I just don't have time today but here you are:







The one slice I did cut:






And my ham:


----------



## gcfanca (Jul 21, 2009)

How cute! Both the soap and cute little girl!


----------



## jarvan (Jul 21, 2009)

What a beautiful young lady with a creamy lovely bar of soap!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks! You won't believe what I did. I put canola instead of castor. poo. Will still be nice but not exactly the numbers I was looking for. I'll have to compare when I make it with castor.


----------



## jarvan (Jul 21, 2009)

castor=bubbles. canola=not so much.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah it surprises me because when i washed my hands cause i had a little of that soap on my hands, it was bubbly. We'll see! Could have been worse! lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks great , your little ham is beautiful , her hair is gorgeous , the color rocks.


Kitn


----------



## soapbubble (Jul 21, 2009)

She's adorable!!  and the soap looks great too!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 21, 2009)

*x*

lovely child! 

her smile is reflected in her eyes. she looks like a very happy soul! oh, and all that beautiful red hair!   

hey, the soap looks great, too!  :shock:


----------



## LJA (Jul 21, 2009)

It looks so rich and creamy, go you!  Your little girl is a doll.  I have a redheaded daughter too.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 21, 2009)

I think i'll wait until tomorrow afternoon to cut it and see the color then. It does look good enough to eat though (well I think so).

And yay for red heads!! Mine has the attitude to boot (at times)!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 22, 2009)

Rosey said:
			
		

> And yay for red heads!! Mine has the attitude to boot (at times)!



Read an article years ago that people with red hair might be closer related to Neanderthales (some scientist think Neanderthales and modern humans have been mixing at a ertain point), and might actually have the fierce additute to match   

I've seen evidence of that in my gorgeous red head baby sister; she already was a real hooligan as a baby   She used to play with bricks before she could actually walk and was always in trouble in some way


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 22, 2009)

That soap looks lovely and creamy.
How much canola did you use instead of castor?
If you were only using a little (say 5%) you should be ok. You might end up with a little higher superfat, because canola has a lower SAP to castor.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 22, 2009)

10% I noticed when I put the "castor" that it was actually canola. duh!


----------



## rubato456 (Jul 23, 2009)

soap looks wonderful. your daughter is beautiful! i had a cute little red head too....then she grew up and decided to dye her hair black...... :shock: what can i say, it's only dye, right?


----------



## Rosey (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks! I hope she won't dye her hair either!


----------



## Vonna (Jul 24, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!  And the soap is great too!!     I've got 2 blondies but with their attitude..it sounds like they should've been redheads!!!    Kids are great!! ♥


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 24, 2009)

Lovely soap and your daughter is pretty!


----------



## sudsnbubbles (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice looking soap!! And your daughter is adorable. LOVE her hair!!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 24, 2009)

i love redheads, Iam one and have two daughters that are, and now a grandson that is! yeah! The one with dk red haie has never colorered it, that str blonde one has been every color under the sun, and always goes back to natural.
Nice soap.


----------



## Rosey (Jul 28, 2009)

Ok here they are today







I do like the way the regular goat's milk looks ungelled. I'm gelling one right now so I'll be able to compare.

You can see where the honey one partially gelled.

I need to figure out a way to not get so many bubbles in the soap though. I think I did better today.


----------



## Vonna (Jul 28, 2009)

They look great Rosey! I love the colour of the GM soap (thats the colour I was going for)   And the other one looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks! It smells good enough to eat too! Ice Oatmeal cookie..Yum!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 30, 2009)

It is not wise to put your daughter in the pics, when you want to get attention for your soaps 

She wins! But the soaps are beautiful too - I like the creaminess (is that a word?) of the light one!


----------



## Rosey (Jul 30, 2009)

I noticed...   

Thanks!


----------



## MsBien (Jul 30, 2009)

The soap looks nice and creamy, I love the color.  And, the little girl is so cute.  Don't you love how children are so supportive?  Mine are like that too and so excited to see what I've made.

Stacie


----------

